# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  بحث و گفتگو پیرامون Podcast های تحلیل و طراحی Database

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان عزیز.
لطفا سوالات و صحبت های خود را پیرامون Podcast های ارائه شده در زمینه تحلیل و طراحی Database اینجا قرار بدید.
برای مشاهده podcast ها به _اینجا_ مراجعه کنید.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
مرسی. خوب بود. امیدوارم این روند ادامه داشته باشه. و از اون مهمتر بازخوردهای پادکست هاست که بتونه در تعامل با کاربران باشه.

یه نکته ای در ابتدای این موضوع اشاره کردید. اون هم نحوه تلفظ صحیح SQL بود و اینکه مخفف Structured Query Language هست. ما وقتی میگیم SEQUEL پس باید بگیم مخفف *S*tructured *E*nglish *Que*ry *L*anguage هست.
 این برمیگرده به تاریخچه SQL. زمانی که آقای Chamberlin از IBM مقاله ای تحت عنوان SEQUEL : Structured English Query Language رو منتشر کرد و بعد از اون به خاطر تداخل با یک نام تجاری، اسمش به SQL تغییر پیدا کرد و کلمه English از عنوانش حذف شد. تلفظ اس-کیو-ال اشتباه نیست الان اکثراً دهه هفتادی ها SQL رو به شیوه شما تلفط می کنند ولی در هر حال استانداردی که براش تو ISO ثبت شده و خود آقای chamberlin هم اینو رسمی تر میشناسه به صورت SQL (اس-کیو-ال) هست.
ممکنه بعضی ها بگن SEQUEL و بعضی بگن SQL. هر دو صحیح هست. مثلا هنوز اوراکل تلفظ میکنه SEQUEL

----------


## rezaprogrammer

درود. فرمت ARM رو با چه نرم افزار مناسبی باز کنیم؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با KM Player یا VLC Player قابل باز شدن هستند.

----------


## mojtaba5

پایگاه داده رو از صفر شروع کنید.
مباحث هر قسمت پادکست رو توی پستی که میزارید واسه دانلود بنویسید.

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز . 
بنده مدرس دروس برنامه نویسی هستم . من حدود 6 ماه روی فن بیان مطالب به صورت حرفه ای کارکردم . توصیه میکنم که برای پاد کست های بعدی اندک مطالعه ای در این خصوص داشته باشید . ( صدا خیلی یکنواخت هستش و داستان گونه مطلب بیان میشه) . مطالب بسیار مفید هستند و بهتر هستش که به نحو صحیح بیان بشن که در شنونده تاثیر بسیاری بذارن . من اصولا در این موارد نظر نمیدم ولی چون واقعاً کار قشنگی رو شروع کردید برای بهتر شدن کار نظر دادم .  در زیر به کتاب هایی اشاره میکنم که دوستان علاقه مند به بحث تدریس می تونن ازشون خیلی استفاده کنن :


 کتاب روان شناسی پرورشی دکتر  علی اکبر سیف کتاب روشها و فنون تدریس  دکتر حسن شعبانی   کتاب الگوهای تدریس 2000 یا  الگوهای جدید تدریس دکتر محمدرضا بهرنگی   کتاب مبانی نظری تکنولوژی  آموزشی دکتر هاشم فردانش   کتاب مقدمات تکنولوژی آموزشی  دکتر محمد احدیان   کتاب مقدمات تکنولوژی آموزشی  دکتر خدیجه علی آبادی   کتاب مقدمات تکنولوژی آموزشی  حمصی و شهین دخت عالی   کتاب مقدمه ای بر برنامه  ریزی آموزشی و درسی دکتر علی تقی پور ظهیر   کتاب فرایند برنامه ریزی  آموزشی ترجمه دکتر فریده مشایخ   کتاب برنامه ریزی درسی مدارس  ترجمه دکتر فریده مشایخ   کتاب مبانی برنامه ریزی  آموزشی دکتر یحیی فیوضات کتاب سنجش ، اندازه گیری و  ارزشیابی آموزشی دکتر علی اکبر سیف   کتاب ارزشیابی پیشرفت تحصیلی  دکتر علی اکبر سیف
در کل کتاب های دکتر  سیف رو بیشتر از بقیه توصیه میکنم .
 امیدوارم  موفق باشید . بدرود

----------


## mohamadlvs

> با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز . 
> بنده مدرس دروس برنامه نویسی هستم . من حدود 6 ماه روی فن بیان مطالب به صورت حرفه ای کارکردم . توصیه میکنم که برای پاد کست های بعدی اندک مطالعه ای در این خصوص داشته باشید . ( صدا خیلی یکنواخت هستش و داستان گونه مطلب بیان میشه) . مطالب بسیار مفید هستند و بهتر هستش که به نحو صحیح بیان بشن که در شنونده تاثیر بسیاری بذارن . من اصولا در این موارد نظر نمیدم ولی چون واقعاً کار قشنگی رو شروع کردید برای بهتر شدن کار نظر دادم . در زیر به کتاب هایی اشاره میکنم که دوستان علاقه مند به بحث تدریس می تونن ازشون خیلی استفاده کنن :
> 
> کتاب روان شناسی پرورشی دکتر علی اکبر سیف
> کتاب روشها و فنون تدریس دکتر حسن شعبانی
> کتاب الگوهای تدریس 2000 یا الگوهای جدید تدریس دکتر محمدرضا بهرنگی


اینایی که شما گفتید اگه کسی بخونه دیگه باید قید برنامه نویسی و طراحی و تحلیل رو بزنه چون فک کنم یه چند سالی وقت می برد
پس جناب صادقیان لطفن به این کتابها اصلن نگاهی نیندازید و ادامه کار را بدهید
جناب صادقیان میگن کار را آن کس کرد که تمام کرد
چی شد پس اد امه ش.... 
یه تالار راه انداختید بعد هم ولش کردید به امان خدا 
فقط خوب بلدید در تالارها تایپیک های مردم را مسدود کنید
در ضمن اگه میخواید ادامه بدید بفرمایید از چه تکنولوژی برای تحلیل و طراحی استفاده میکند شی گرا یا ساخت یافته یا نمی دونم یا اصلن این چیزا ها مهم هستن یا خیر؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

تو همین هفته پادکست های بعدی رو نیز ادامه خواهم داد و به دلیل حجم زیاد کارهام مقداری وقفه بینش میافته ولی تمام تلاشم بر این هست که تا انتها برسه و به نتیجه مثبت برسه.

----------


## rezaprogrammer

> اینایی که شما گفتید اگه کسی بخونه دیگه باید قید برنامه نویسی و طراحی و تحلیل رو بزنه چون فک کنم یه چند سالی وقت می برد
> پس جناب صادقیان لطفن به این کتابها اصلن نگاهی نیندازید و ادامه کار را بدهید
> جناب صادقیان میگن کار را آن کس کرد که تمام کرد
> چی شد پس اد امه ش.... 
> یه تالار راه انداختید بعد هم ولش کردید به امان خدا 
> فقط خوب بلدید در تالارها تایپیک های مردم را مسدود کنید
> در ضمن اگه میخواید ادامه بدید بفرمایید از چه تکنولوژی برای تحلیل و طراحی استفاده میکند شی گرا یا ساخت یافته یا نمی دونم یا اصلن این چیزا ها مهم هستن یا خیر؟


جناب تک بعدی بودن هیچ وقت باعث موفقیت نیست.
میشه با برنامه ریزی انسان توی همه چیز که به کارش مرتبط هست تبحر پیدا کنه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## imijimi

سلام متشکرم اما چرا پادکست ها اینجوریه ! اینا بیشتر فابل صوتی هستند تا پادکست چون با آی تیونز باز نمیش در بخش پادکست. اما بازم تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
منظور از پادکست همون فایلهای صوتی آموزشی هستند که بهشون پادکست میگن.
فایلها نیز با پسوند Mp3 هستند.

----------


## mojtaba5

درود آقای صادقیان
ادامه پادکست ها رو نمیزارید؟
میخوایم بازم از مطالب مفیدتون استفاده کنیم.

----------


## majjjj

سلام
کار قشنگی هست از مدیران و کاربران سایت هم کمک میگیرید ؟مثلا در یک زمینه تمامی کاربران فایل صوتی بفرستن و در نهایت یک جمع بندی از فایلها بصورت انلاین لطفا بقیه هم نظرشون رو بگن

----------


## Ishtar_4552

سلام، وقت بخیر..
آموزش های تحلیل و طراحی دیتابیس که قرار دادید بسیار مفید بودند..
ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتید.. ولی حیف که نیمه کاره موند..

----------


## mara84

ممنون آقای صادقیان،لطفاً آموزش هاتونو ادامه بدین.با تشکر

----------


## djsohrab2007

سلام خیلی خوبه فقط اگر امکان داره بقیه اش را هم بگذارید
با تشکر

----------


## mohamadlvs

سلام؛ چرا ادامه نميديد اقاي صادقيان ؟! ببين من اعصاب معصاب ندارم آ

----------


## بهزادانلاین

بالاخره نشد یه تاپیک اموزشی به سرانجام برسه همش نصفه رها میشه :افسرده: 
خب حدالقل اعلام کنید که ادامه داده نمی شه .

----------

